

YouTube Founders Revamping a Site for Link Sharing - jakarta
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/12/technology/youtube-founders-aim-to-revamp-delicious.html?ref=technology

======
zalew
Steve & Chad, please buy flickr from yahoo

------
Vivtek
That delicious should be called "a Yahoo castoff" is so damned depressing.

~~~
sixtofour
Think of Yahoo as a Delicious castoff. Better?

~~~
Vivtek
Yeah!

------
wyclif
Compare this office photo:

[http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2011/09/12/business/delici...](http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2011/09/12/business/deliciousjump.html)

To this office photo:

<http://www.petefreitag.com/images/blog/delicious_office.jpg>

Everything old is new again.

